# Image Sizing Guidelines



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2010)

In light of the large numbers of images that are uploaded to the forum as attachments without resizing them from the original picture from the digital camera/other device. This results in a really large image.

*FOR THE FORUM THE RECOMMENDED IMAGE SIZE IS 1600*1600 Pixels*


*TO RESIZE AN IMAGE FOR UPLOAD*

There is an easy workaround to this which is too resize the image before you upload it. This can be done in any number of freeware programs. The one that I would recommend (and I use it for quick jobs when not using Photoshop) is Irfanview. This can be downloaded from here: IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

To resize a picture with Irfanview is easy and can be done is 3 simple steps.

*1)* Load Irfanview and the image you wish to resize.
*2) *Go to menu Image  Resize/Resample and reduce the image dimensions in pixels.
*3)* Go to menu File  Save as, choose JPG and save as new file with a different file name to the original and upload to the forum.

For many files you can use File  Batch Conversion


----------



## smackers (Apr 21, 2010)

done


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2010)

Another program is GIMP...which is FREE, like ifraview.

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program

Same 3 steps:

1) Download program

2) Open pic with GIMP

3) Choose "Scale Image" from the "Image" tab on the toolbar. Change the width and length accordingly - 800 pixels should be the largest that can go on the forum. Then use 'Save'.


----------



## badbear (Apr 22, 2010)

I,m useing HP photosmart to resize mine its even simpler just hit resize then email size save as then save and hey presto done.BB


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2010)

It's not bad the HP system BB, but try Irfanview anyway, it's much, much more versatile overall than the HP one.


----------



## badbear (Apr 23, 2010)

I tried irfanveiw Terry but could,t get on with it i have both hp photosmart and hp premier i find them alot more easy to use cheers anyway .BB


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2010)

I use Microsoft picture manager to resize the pictures. It came with the computer and is easy to use. Open the picture with it then click on Edit Pictures at the top, then click on Resize over on the right side of the screen, then type in the desired pixel width in the box under Custom Width x Height then click on OK. The picture will regenerate at the new size and then hit the save bottom on top and your done.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2010)

badbear said:


> I tried irfanveiw Terry but could,t get on with it i have both hp photosmart and hp premier i find them alot more easy to use cheers anyway .BB



Uusung the Irfanview , all you have to do is to click the pic you want to re-size.And then hit the buttons Ctrl and R together.In the opened requester you need to write a new width of a picture for instance and click OK button And then Save button on the tool bar. Can it be anyting easier?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Irfanview works real well for me too.


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (May 2, 2010)

For the ones using Linux, there's very quick way to resize all jpg files in a map, by typing:
mogrify -resize 640 *.jpg
This resizes all .jpg files to 640 pix wide maintaining ratio


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier if the forum did this automatically? I think that the Aeroscale does it that way.... Just wondering.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

It does for linked images but not for attachments. But yes it would be easier...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this something that can be arranged? Would be a lot easier for all involved.... (How grownup did that sound? )


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2010)

Help, how do you post an image? I see the insert image icon but when i click on it, it ask for a URL? my pics are on my computer. i tried copy and paste but after copy paste is not available. What do i do?


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

Click on the "Advanced" button, then go down to the "Manage Attachment" button, and you will see 5 "Browse" buttons. Click on them and attach the picture on your computer. You can do 5 at a time, then it allows you another 5, and so on.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2010)

tbolt, thanks i got that far, now how do i get the pic actually into the post? the insert image still asks for a URL


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 27, 2010)

After you click on 'Manage Attachments' the window that comes up has places for both URLs and Upload from your computer. The Upload From Your Computer section is the 5 "Browse ' buttons at the top of the window. Click on one of the "Browse" buttons and a window will open up showing the directories on your computer. find where the picture file is and double click on it and it will appear in the box. if you have another picture do the same with the next "Browse" button. When you have all the pictures, or have filled all 5 boxes click "upload". it will take a little bit and the picture files will appear below. if you want more pictures repeat. When done you can click "Preview Post" and see what it looks like. When you like it hit "Submit Post". Make sure the pictures are 800x600 or less

Edit: Just saw you were from the Chicago area Too. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2010)

yup good old joliet, but you misunderstood my second post. i uploaded my pics and i see them in the manage attachment box. how do i get them from there actually into the post box? clicking on the insert image icon still brings up that URL question.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't click on the insert image button, not necessary. It will display without problems.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2010)

marcel, so once the images are up loaded and displayed in the attachment box they automatically appear in the message box?
sat here for several minutes and nothing happened


----------



## Marcel (Aug 27, 2010)

It appears when you submit. You can also hit the Preview post button (in advanced mode) to see what it looks like.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2010)

thank you marcel, got it down pat now


----------



## astaldo (Sep 9, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> In light of the large numbers of images that are uploaded to the forum as attachments without resizing them from the original picture from the digital camera/other device. This results in a really large image.
> 
> *FOR THE FORUM THE RECOMMENDED IMAGE SIZE IS 800*600 Pixels*
> 
> ...





I have just used it to resize a batch and in the adavnced window on Irfanview select the images you want in the batch and then click on the add button below and you should see them appear as a list beneath, then click on the "Start Batch" button. Make sure you set a destination folder!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2010)

Mike once you have the photos uploaded you go back to the box where you started your post in the advanced post. Across the top of the box you will see Fonts, Sizes, A (with a scroll down arrow), and a ! with a scroll down arrow. Hit the scroll down arrow on the ! and it will say insert all images or just the one depending on how many you have to post. Click insert all or the image number and it will put them in the post. Then just hit your post button and they should come up. :


----------



## FlexiBull (Mar 3, 2011)

Does this still apply to the new vBulletin format? I used to use microsoft inbuilt resize tool, right click resize image, choose large and that was it, but I don't think this still applies. May have to try out a few sizes. Also when loading several images the order seems random.


----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2018)

Many thanks for this thread, my just having discovered it. The longer I explore, the more I find. Thanks to recent help from Horse and a very recent visit from my Grandson, with this thread I hope to post without annoying. One last couple of questions for admin. Since many of my photos are original, what kind of protection do we have for unauthorized publishing. Sharing is fine especially for modelers, however I would like to keep my rights reserved. My Grandson recommended watermarking. Any other sources in my collection will be credited.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2018)

special ed said:


> Many thanks for this thread, my just having discovered it. The longer I explore, the more I find. Thanks to recent help from Horse and a very recent visit from my Grandson, with this thread I hope to post without annoying. One last couple of questions for admin. Since many of my photos are original, what kind of protection do we have for unauthorized publishing. Sharing is fine especially for modelers, however I would like to keep my rights reserved. My Grandson recommended watermarking. Any other sources in my collection will be credited.


Basically none. Watermarking is a good idea, but on internet is very hard to fully protect your rights once the pictures are in the open.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2018)

Duly noted.
I thought mine were within limits, but alas they are just a tad bit big.
Will comply.
Thanks for bringing it up again........


----------

